# Best plants?



## Cuppencake (Mar 30, 2016)

For an n. Cromatus enclosure


----------



## lunarae (Mar 30, 2016)

I know pathos are pretty popular for their ease in care and low light requirements. Have you used plants before and are you aware of what goes into using plants in an enclosure? There's a lot of variables you have to be aware of when setting up an enclosure with live plants for a T. It's not that difficult but it does take a little extra work. If you are new I'm more then willing to share what I know on the subject.


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 31, 2016)

While definitely very rewarding if done properly, I have never been fond of using live plants in any of my enclosures, since I don't find them to really be worth all of the effort that goes into keeping them alive, plus they almost always are going to get webbed over, or dug up/uprooted and then buried.


----------



## shaneshac (Mar 31, 2016)

I use Pothos for my arboreals. Terrestrials that dont web too much or do a lot of rearranging could also do with this plant. Just needs water and grows well even in Coco Fibre


----------



## Cuppencake (Mar 31, 2016)

Never used live plants in an enclosure before, always used fake decor and it always gets knocked over. Stopped using fake decor because a plant tipped and it causes damage, not fatal but still I wouldn't wanna risk it. Other than that, I have several plants about my house so I know the jist of caring for plants but pointers are great.


----------



## lunarae (Mar 31, 2016)

Well I can say that having live plants in an enclosure brings a lot to the enclosure in my opinion. But I also find it to be a lot of work if you want to set it up properly so that you don't have to do a whole lot of tank maintenance and provide a mini ecosystem for your T to live in. Like people here said using a pothos usually works as they have little needs and can work in a wide range of moisture ranges as well as lighting ranges.

I would look into the guides here though: http://www.neherpetoculture.com/care

There's a bit more that goes into having plants in enclosures depending on what your using. I personally like going the route of a vivarium that includes springtails because they eat fungus and mold. Isopods as well because they also will eat fungus and old bolus. Both also help prevent mites because they compete for habitat and food. If you have healthy springtail and isopod colonies you shouldn't have mites generally speaking.

With live plants you also have to look at where your getting your plants and if they have fertilizers and pesticides on them/in the soil from wherever you buy it. In that link under floral care there should be a plant processing guide on how to make plants safe to use.

You also gotta remember that some T's will dig up plants, and plants can make it easier for prey to hide so how you feed may or may not need to be adjusted accordingly depending on what set up you decide on.

In all I would check those guides out, there's a lot of great information, though it's geared towards poison dart frog husbandry a lot of the same principles can be applied and taken into consideration. Just be sure to research what your T needs and adjust accordingly for the species.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me, I'll answer best I can from what I know and if I don't know the answer I'll try and point you in the right direction to find your answers. ^.^

Reactions: Like 2


----------

